# Beckhoff BC, TwinCAT für Gebäudetechnik



## Swampler (18 Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Das ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum. Daher können die Fragen teilweise sicher etwas basic sein. 
Ich projektiere derzeit eine Gebäudeautomation für einen Wellnessbereich. Das Projekt ist privat, also nicht kommerziell. Einige Aufgaben sind (u.a.): 

-Regelung von Wassertemperaturen 
-Steuerung der Pumpenanlage (Filterzeiten über Wochenzeitschaltuhr) 
-Regelung von Wasserniveaus 
-Möglichkeit des manuellen Eingriffs in alle Anlagenfunktionen (Ventile, Pumpen, ...) 
-komfortabele Visualisierung und Parametrierung der Prozesse 

Habe mich auf dem Markt umgeschaut: 
Erst wollte ich eine Moeller easy 822 verwenden, da ich damit schon erste Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Zur Visualisierung gibt es das Titan-Display. Leider ist der Umfang an IO sehr begrenzt. Preislich wäre das alles nicht optimal und das Displays ist recht klein. 
Zur Zeit favorisiere ich die Lösung, einen Feldbuskontroller (Beckhoff BCxxxx) einzusetzen. 
Mein Ansatz ist, dass der Feldbuskontroller autonom alle Prozesse abwickelt (regeln, steuern, überwachen). Da Beckhoff ein breites Spektrum an K-Bus IO hat, habe ich nicht die Probleme, wie mit den easys. Programmieren möchte ich mit TwinCAT PLC und das Programm natürlich auf dem BC laufen lassen. 
Ein embedded PC mit Windows (2k oder XP) und ein Flatpanel mit Touchscreen übernehmen die Visualisierung und Parametrieriung. Dann könnte bei Bedarf auch der PC als Soft-SPS fungieren. Die Software der Visualisierung plane ich in VC++ zu machen. 
Ausserdem stehen somit alle Möglichkeiten einer PC-Platform (Entertainment, Kommunikation, SMS, email,...) zur Verfügung. 

Meine Fragen sind nun: 
-Wo kann man Beckhoff Komponenten beziehen? 
-Muss man TwinCAT PLC kaufen oder erhält man nach der Registrierung eine Vollversion? 
-Wie bekommt man die TwinCAT Bibliotheken (z.B. Regelungsbausteine)? Müssen diese gekauft werden? 
-Wie gestaltet sich der Datenaustasch der Feldebene mit der Prozessleitebene? (Transport von Prozessdaten von BC in VC++? Gibt es da fertige Mechanismen (OPC, ADM)?) 
-Gibt es eine günstige, leistungsstarke Alternative zur Visualisierung mit VC++? 
-Gibt es ähnliche Produkte anderer Hersteller?

Soweit erst einmal. Habe noch einige weitere Fragen, die sich vielleicht im Verlauf noch klären werden. 

Swampler


----------



## Andreas.W (19 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

schon mal an EIB gedacht.......
vielleicht guckst du mal auf
http://www.eib-userclub.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=4

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Swampler (19 Mai 2006)

Welchen Vorteil hätte EIB ggü. der angedachten Lösung? 
Hierbei benötig man doch zumindest spezielle Hardware zur Realisierung eines EIB-Interface am PC.


----------



## drfunfrock (21 Mai 2006)

Die Visualisierung sollte man mit .NET machen, das geht einfacher, wenn die Variablen auf festen Adressen liegen, kann man das Beckhoff-ADS-Protokoll benutzen. Ich denke, das ist sogar einfacher als OPC.

>Meine Fragen sind nun: 
>Wo kann man Beckhoff Komponenten beziehen? 
Bei Beckhoff

>Muss man TwinCAT PLC kaufen oder erhält man nach der Registrierung >eine Vollversion? 
Zum Entwickeln brauchst du keine Vollversion. Erst wenn du die Soft-SPS benutzen willst, kannst du einfach die Aktiverung eingeben.

>Wie bekommt man die TwinCAT Bibliotheken (z.B. Regelungsbausteine)? >Müssen diese gekauft werden? 
Eine einfache PID ist dabei, es gibt allerdings auch besseres und das muss bezahlt werden. 

>Wie gestaltet sich der Datenaustasch der Feldebene mit der >Prozessleitebene? (Transport von Prozessdaten von BC in VC++? Gibt es >da fertige Mechanismen (OPC, ADM)?) 

OPC oder ADS. Mit .NET (C#,VB oder so) ist das einfach, wegen der Exceptions.


----------



## Vicky (21 Mai 2006)

*EIB vs. SPS@home*

Bietet EIB Vorteile gegenüber SPS@home:
Klare Anwort. Nein. Im Gegenteil. EIB ist ein reines Konfigurationstool.
Freies Programmieren entfällt hier komplett. 
Also können keine eigenen Vorstellungen verwirklicht werden.
Zumal wer würde sich heutzutage eine serielle Leitung ins Haus bauen.
tzztzztzzz.  

@Swampler:
Aber gugs du hier: http://www.sps-home.de.vu/


----------



## HDD (21 Mai 2006)

*Lcn*

Hi,
vielleicht ist ja das was für dein Projekt.
www.lcn.de


HDD


----------

